# [HOW-TO] Enable Stock tethering (Sprint)



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok guys this is an easy how to on enabling stock tethering on sprint without paying the subscription fee each month.

Not my work. Just a link to a better method.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2481448


----------

